# Netzteil: ab wie viel Auslastung wird es kritisch?



## Amibobo (28. September 2015)

Hallo Forum,

ab welchem Auslastungsgrad wird es für ein PC-Netzteil im Dauerbetrieb kritisch?

Beim Netzwerk ist die optimale Leistung bis 60% Auslastung, ab 80% wird das Netzwerk langsam instabil und ab 90% sind die Leistungseinbrüche deutlich. Gilt so was ähliches auch bei PC-Netzteilen?

Gruß


----------



## Stryke7 (28. September 2015)

Nun, bei etwa 110% wird es aus Sicherheitsgründen abschalten. 
Das sollte nicht regelmäßig passieren.  

Alles darunter ist in Ordnung. 

Die Kühung sollte aber funktionieren.


----------



## Incredible Alk (28. September 2015)

Wenn das Netzteil qualitativ hochwertig und nicht schon viele Jahre alt ist kannst du es dauerhaft mit 100% belasten. Bei etwa 110-115% Last schalten diese Netzteile mit ihrem Überlastschutz ab.

Natürlich ist das nicht die optimale Methode ein NT zu betreiben (man sollte Netzteile idealerweise mit etwa 20-80% Last betreiben weil sie hier am effizientensten arbeiten, sehr gute NTs schaffens auch von 10% bis Vollast gute Werte zu erzielen), grundsätzlich spricht aber nichts dagegen ein NT voll zu belasten - wie gesagt wenns ein gutes ist. Billige Geräte haben bei hohen Lasten Schwierigkeiten mit Spannungsstabilität und Spannungsqualität was zu Lasten der Stabilität und im Extremfall der Hardware gehen kann.


----------



## Threshold (29. September 2015)

Amibobo schrieb:


> Beim Netzwerk ist die optimale Leistung bis 60% Auslastung, ab 80% wird das Netzwerk langsam instabil und ab 90% sind die Leistungseinbrüche deutlich. Gilt so was ähliches auch bei PC-Netzteilen?



Nein, einem guten Netzteil ist es schlicht egal, ob du es mit 60 oder 90% belastest.
Dass es diese Auffassungsgabe gibt, dass Netzteil bei höherer Last kaputt gehen, ist den billig Netzteilen geschuldet, die haben den Ruf der Netzteile ruiniert.


----------



## Amibobo (29. September 2015)

Ich hoffe mal, das  be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) ist ein gutes Netzteil.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2015)

Amibobo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal, das  be quiet! Straight Power E9-CM 580W ATX 2.4 (E9-CM-580W/BN198) ist ein gutes Netzteil.



Warum kein E10 ?   500W oder so reichen.


----------



## Amibobo (29. September 2015)

Danke für den Tip, aber das Netzteil habe ich bereits und würde es weiter verwenden, wenn es ein gutes ist?


----------



## Icedaft (29. September 2015)

Womit wird es denn belastet (Komponenten)?


----------



## Amibobo (29. September 2015)

Die Komponenten stehen noch nicht so genau fest, meine GTX780 soll weiterverwendet werden, die GTX650 evtl. als Physix-GPU, als CPU ein i7-5820K oder 6xxx.
Wenn ich mir das Geld für ein neues Netzteil sparen kann, kann man das Geld ja bei anderen Komponenten verwenden.


----------



## Stryke7 (29. September 2015)

Amibobo schrieb:


> Danke für den Tip, aber das Netzteil habe ich bereits und würde es weiter verwenden, wenn es ein gutes ist?



Ja, dann kannst du das problemlos weiterverwenden.


----------



## Amibobo (29. September 2015)

Wunderbar, Danke!


----------

